# 99100 70 or 71?



## amyce2693 (Apr 28, 2017)

Has anyone received payment for 99100 for a 70 year old patient or does the patient have to be 71? "Older than 70" can technically mean 70+1 day. I understand Medicare does not pay for this, but do other insurances pay if only "70"? please help!


----------



## cmiranda (Apr 29, 2017)

I say query the payer, we know Medicare is not going to pay if patient is 70+ at time of service but some commercial payers may have other policies. Communicate with your insurance carriers, things may have changed since last time.


----------



## amyce2693 (May 1, 2017)

I am w/a 3rd party coding company so I don't handle anything w/AR. Didn't think this would be so hard to find the answer!


----------



## CodingKing (May 1, 2017)

My understanding is the once you hit 70th birthday you qualify for this code.


----------



## amyce2693 (May 1, 2017)

thank you!


----------

